
Show HN: Simple Lock-Free Queue in C - mitghi
https://github.com/mitghi/lfqueue
======
ahazred8ta
"Simple, Fast, and Practical Non-Blocking and Blocking Concurrent Queue
Algorithmms" (1996) Maged M. Michael, Michael L. Scott

[https://www.cs.rochester.edu/research/synchronization/pseudo...](https://www.cs.rochester.edu/research/synchronization/pseudocode/queues.html)
[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=248106](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=248106)
[https://www.research.ibm.com/people/m/michael/podc-1996.pdf](https://www.research.ibm.com/people/m/michael/podc-1996.pdf)

also see the Concurrent Data Structures (CDS) library
[https://github.com/khizmax/libcds](https://github.com/khizmax/libcds)

------
JohnLeTigre
Happy to see that he mentionned working on a memory pool in his todo list,
malloc's mutex will really hinder the multi-threading performance here.

I recommend he uses: "Scalable Lock-Free Dynamic Memory Allocation" by Maged
M. Michael

Incidentally, this is one of the guys who came up with the lock-free queue
algorithm he uses.

